
Show HN: MockREST – REST APIs from JSON Text - jventura
http://mockrest.com/
======
pkursawe
It's not a REST API if it does not enforce a Hypermedia format. Plain JSON has
never and will never be a REST API. It's called an Ad-Hoc API with your own
made up rules.

------
OptionsDude420
I wouldn't necessarily call it a REST api but it's definitely useful for some
quick testing. I've got a few notes:

\- Could you clarify the difference between update and refresh \- GET, POST,
PUT and DELETE are industry standard terms but it's always good to clarify
what these operations will do anyways in the docs. \- Need docs \- What about
multimedia?

I get that it might be an MVP but still worth considering the above. Well done
overall and I've bookmarked it!

